# My PDF file Size?



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

My Degree and mark sheet PDF file size 3.2 MB which I have merged just, would it be any problem to upload with this size?

thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> My Degree and mark sheet PDF file size 3.2 MB which I have merged just, would it be any problem to upload with this size?
> 
> thanks


Where are you uploading this PDF file?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

For ACS assessment?


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

where are you going to upload it my dear ?

if eVisa than should be less than 5 mb, if ACS i guess limit size is 3 mb

good luck


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry you can not upload , 3.2 mb. check ACS guideline.... i think max size allowed is 3 mb.......

good luck


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

For ACS, file size is 3.2 mb, how to reduce more?

thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

smallpdf.com


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

use online pdf compress. its quick and free.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

It is not making it smaller than 3.2 MB,


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> It is not making it smaller than 3.2 MB,


Which website are you talking about ? Mention details when posting a query. If smallpdf.com is unable to it, I guess nothing else can.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Scan with a lesser resolution, 100 dpi or 200dpi. No other option.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

yes Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free, my file size was 5.2, it reduce it 2 mb, i think we have to upload 3 mb isn't it?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Scan with a lesser resolution, 100 dpi or 200dpi. No other option.


There are lot of options bond_bhai.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> Scan with a lesser resolution, 100 dpi or 200dpi. No other option.


Scan the degress and save it to JPG format with 100 or 150 dpi. you can adjust the size in JPG. then convert it to PDF and that PDF will be of similar size as of JPG.

If you have MAC, you can do this by "preview" or if you have windows , you can do this via "mspaint". The use PDF Creater to create the PDF and PDFSAM to merge the files.

i uploaded the degrees and transcripts merged with 2MB file.

Cheers.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> There are lot of options bond_bhai.


Oh, i tried some too. This is the only one that worked for me  If there are others and it works it will be good to know.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

It means I can submit more than 3.2 mb size.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Oh, i tried some too. This is the only one that worked for me  If there are others and it works it will be good to know.


I was used to Adobe Acrobat on windows 7

Procedure was.....
1. I had scanned the file with 300 dpi and got the size around 50 mb
2. then used Adobe Acrobat --- save as others ---> optimized pdf
3. Got pdf file size below 2 mb ;but resolution was same as 300 dpi.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Mithu, 

My PDF file size for ACS 3.2 MB, Can I do upload it without reducing more mbs?

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> My PDF file size for ACS 3.2 MB, Can I do upload it without reducing more mbs?
> 
> Thanks


No, you can't as maximum file size limit is 3MB set by ACS. You have to reduce your file size.

See below.....



> *Preparing Documents to Upload into the Online Application Form: *
> 1. Organise the paper documents you need to submit
> 2. Create paper copies of all your original documents
> 3. Have your paper copies Certified by an authorised person
> ...


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok thanks, So now I have to scan them again with low resolutions and then merged them . 

Is this ok?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> yes Compress PDF â Reduce your PDF Online for Free, my file size was 5.2, it reduce it 2 mb, i think we have to upload 3 mb isn't it?


I thought you said it reduced the size already on 4th July. Huh?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I said it reduced from 5 mb to 3.2 mb. Can I submit 3.2 mb file size or it must be only 3 mb size?


----------

